# Advice Pls



## Aju Abdul Rahman (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello guys 
I m planning to buy a Klipsch Rf 7 series speaker package from US but I m worried if I ll be able to use them in India as in America it works on 120 volt I guess but in india it works on 230 v. Will there be any compatible issues?? Pls help... Thanks.
Aju..


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Aju Abdul Rahman said:


> Hello guys I m planning to buy a Klipsch Rf 7 series speaker package from US but I m worried if I ll be able to use them in India as in America it works on 120 volt I guess but in india it works on 230 v. Will there be any compatible issues?? Pls help... Thanks. Aju..


 Seeing how your speakers won't be plugging into an outlet I wouldn't think the speakers should be of concern. It's the receiver that you'll be plugging into the outlet.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

The Klipsch Rf 7 series speaker package appears to include the R110SW subwoofer, which, like most active subwoofers, has a 115-230V switch on the amplifier, the red thing above the power cord socket:









cheers


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe you can buy a step down transformer to go from 220 to 120. I think they are inexpensive but, I would check locally to see how much they are though.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing as Ellis. With the R7 you won't have to worry about it since it has the 120 or 240 switch. I'd definitely look into it though


----------



## Aju Abdul Rahman (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks a ton guys for ur v valuable suggestion...


----------

